# Favorite band?



## Killer128 (Dec 6, 2007)

Obviously, My favorite band is SYG (Set Your Goals) they are pretty much the coolest band alive and I worship them! So what are your favorite bands?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 11, 2007)

The White Stripes are my favorite band. followed closely by the music of Jack Johnson [if that counts as a BAND]


----------



## Kristoffer (Dec 11, 2007)

My favorite band is In Flames...<3


----------



## pjk (Dec 11, 2007)

Not sure if I have one, Fleetwood Mac, Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers, and The Beatles are all right up there for me.


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2007)

System of a Down, Saul Williams, just to name two of them .


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm still a junior member! this isn't fair!  [completely off-topic] [but this is in the off-topic section] haha


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 13, 2007)

The Academy Is... and FOB's old stuff


----------



## sam (Dec 13, 2007)

Demilich, Dissection, Incantation (too many metal bands to name)...yeah...Uhhh Weather Report, (Jaco Pastorius), Victor wooten, Bela fleck and the flecktones, Richard Wagner, Rachmaninoff, Von Weber, Max Reger, Marcus Miller, Averse Sefira, you get the idea.


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2007)

Kristoffer said:


> My favorite band is In Flames...<3



Definitely!

My favourites would be Korn (before Head left), Fear Factory, Rammstein, Flyleaf and Chimaira.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 17, 2007)

Metallica, 12 Stones, Megadeth, Testament, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Staind, Stone Sour, 3 Doors Down, Breaking Benjamin, Tool, Red, Anthrax, Dragon Force, Sick Puppies, Sodom, Opeth, Black Sabbath, Motorhead, and Modest Mouse.

Just to name a few.


----------



## Nikman (Dec 19, 2007)

i like emo / screamo music


----------



## MiloD (Dec 27, 2007)

Dark ******* Angel, Death, Athiest, Dream Theater, Pantera, Testament, NOFX, and of course, Led Zepp and the mother ******* Beatles. \m/

Rock on.

Lately I like Maceo & the Macks, Herbie Hancock, Charlie Hunter, and a lot of great hip hop artists.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 27, 2007)

Led zepplin, the beatles, the rolling stones, pretty much all classic rock, and I also like Guns 'n Roses.


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea man! Someone else likes Dream Theater!

Umm...I listen to a lot of obscure progressive rock bands. Spock's Beard, Dream Theater, Neal Morse, Porcupine Tree, and other genres like The Decemberists, Sigur Ros, Radiohead, Pink Floyd and a few more.


----------



## Raltenbach (Feb 1, 2008)

My favorites include The Beatles, NIN, Tom Waits, Queen Adreena, Coil, Leonard Cohen, Placebo, David Bowie, RevCo, Elvis Costello, Antony and the Johnsons, Bauhaus (although the new album is horrible), Rasputina, Bjork, Funki Porcini, New Order, Morphine and umm, well Tiffany


----------



## Radu (Feb 1, 2008)

wu tang


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 1, 2008)

CCR, Santana, Cheap Trick, Bob Marly, Bon Jovi, Dire Straights, Fleetwood Mac, The Kinks <--Those are my more oldy bands i like i also like new stuff as well...


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 1, 2008)

i like a bunch of stuff. dont really know if i have a _favorite_ per say... but i like Lifehouse, Breaking Benjamin, Boys Like Girls, Finger Eleven - just to name a few


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 1, 2008)

If I have a favorite band I'd have to say Pink Floyd. But I listen to a lot of things. The bands/artists I listen to most regularly right now are Breaking Benjamin, Five Finger Death Punch, Killswitch Engage, Evans Blue, Nine Inch Nails, Linkin Park, Tool, Smashing Pumpkins, Metallica, Enigma, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Louis Armstrong, Mozart, etc. etc.

Chris


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 2, 2008)

I like a huge range of music, ranging from classical to black metal. 

My all-time favorites have to be Iron Maiden, Manowar, Opeth, etc. , but my current favorites are probably Gunther (hahaha), Wintersun, and Enya.


----------



## velcro (Feb 2, 2008)

I listen to all music so this is hard. But my favorite band has to be RAMONES.


----------



## aznblur (Feb 2, 2008)

Muse.

Greatest band of all time. No question.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 3, 2008)

I listen to anything from old Finnish polkas to cartoon theme songs to classical to Christian music to pop to power metal  I'll have to say my favorite band would be either Dragonforce or Rhapsody of Fire.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 4, 2008)

I went to a DF concert last year, front row. I really wasn't impressed. Hearing them live really shows how much editing is done in the studio to make their guitars sound decent (however I'd still say Kiko or Becker blow Herman Li away any day). They had no balance to their sound, and when you could hear the solos they were sloppy and ill-paced. I got to meet the band backstage after the show though, so it was still fun 

And Rhapsody of Fire rules, IMHO.


----------



## Rama (Feb 4, 2008)

velcro said:


> I listen to all music so this is hard. But my favorite band has to be RAMONES.



New York City, NYC. Pretty mean when it wants to be!


----------



## velcro (Feb 5, 2008)

Rama said:


> velcro said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to all music so this is hard. But my favorite band has to be RAMONES.
> ...



My second favorite song. What about youts?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 5, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> CCR, Santana, Cheap Trick, Bob Marly, Bon Jovi, Dire Straights, Fleetwood Mac, The Kinks <--Those are my more oldy bands i like i also like new stuff as well...



Bon Jovi <3

My favorite Ramones song is "I Wanna Be Sedated", don't know why.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Bon Jovi <3



Lameass from New Jersey.


----------



## Rama (Feb 5, 2008)

Blitzkrieg Bop is my favourite song, then 80% on the second place and then they have a few weird songs on their last albums.

Thanks to the Ramones I started playing the guitar, I play only Ramones-style, no solo's and standard blues scheme.
''Sense and simplicity''.

Alltough I am starting to play Rock and Roll and New Orleans Jazz style on the Double Bass.


----------



## jerjero (Feb 6, 2008)

Lamb of God
Incubus
A perfect Circle
Silver chair
311
Saosin
Pantera
Foo Fighters


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 11, 2008)

jerjero said:


> Lamb of God
> Incubus
> A perfect Circle
> Silver chair
> ...



pantera is kick ass but i dont see how that fits in with the rest of those bands lol.
mr. bungle is my favorite, but i love pantera, iron maiden, death, and cryptopsy to name a few
pretty much just strait up death metal, new york hardcore, funk, and gangsta rap


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah yo, I'm with Rubik's to the third.
Mainly i like Death metal, Black metal, Trance, Classical and Funk.
Immolation, Incantation (a lot of other NYDM bands), Averse Sefira, Immortal, Shpongle, Space Tribe, Hallucinogen, Richard Wagner, Saint Saens, Jaco Pastorius, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones. Just a couple from each category. wayyy to many to name though.


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2008)

King Diamond?

Trance does own!


----------



## TheMatureOne (Aug 2, 2009)

5.Dimmu Borgir
4.Nirvana
3.Megadeth
2.Alice In Chains
1.Metallica

Some other honorable mentions: Queen, Cannibal Corpse, Behemoth, Radiohead, KoRn, Led Zeppelin, Helloween, Green Day, Guns N' Roses.

So as you can plainly see, I love metal and grunge.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 2, 2009)

* QUEEN*


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 2, 2009)

Between the Buried and Me


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 2, 2009)

John Butler Trio(Traveled the country following them), Dave Matthews Band(See avatar), Sublime, Bob Marley, Phish, Xavier Rudd, Reel Big Fish. I love ska and jam bands a lot.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 2, 2009)

Disturbed... by far.

A small list of the other Bands I listen to:
All That Remains
Breaking Benjamin 
Chimaira
Egypt Central
Five Finger Death Punch
Lamb Of God
Saliva
Shinedown
Skillet
SOAD
Stone sour
TFK


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 2, 2009)

Lamb of God
System of a Down
Scars on Broadway (SOAD solo band)
Serj Tankian
Rise Against
Alexisonfire
Atreyu
Haste the Day
Rammstein!!
August Burns Red
Cancer Bats
Trivium
Disturbed
Linkin Park
Pendulum

I could go on.. but anyway
My favorites would have to be Lamb of God, Rammstein and Scars on Broadway as of right now.. I change once in a while
Music is like my life so it's hard for me to pick a favorite, as you can tell haha


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

The Carpenters
The Frames
My Morning Jacket
Styx
Damien Rice
David Bowie
tough decision.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 2, 2009)

Queen, The Decemberists, Ratatat, The Offspring, Neutral Milk Hotel.


----------



## andatude (Aug 2, 2009)

WESTLIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Escher (Aug 2, 2009)

Radiohead or RJD2. Both genius.


----------



## (X) (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Insomnium , gotta love their new album
2. Amon Amarth
3. Made Of Hate
4. Death
5. Imperanon


----------



## El Veintitres (Aug 2, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins for sure.
Then its like..
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Dinosaur Jr.
Radiohead
Nirvana


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have one favorite, but lately I've been listening to alot of Wintersun, Equilibrium, Turisas, Vintersorg and Arcturus.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 2, 2009)

Megadeth, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Judas Priest


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Cosmic Gate.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> Shinedown




FTW!


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 3, 2009)

All That Remains


----------



## Shmekekey (Aug 3, 2009)

1)Nirvana
2)White Stripes
3)Smashing Pumpkins
4)Monster Zero
5)Queens of the Stone Age

:]


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 3, 2009)

Id have to say in no particular order
From Autumn To Ashes
Slipknot
Rage Against the Machine
Disturbed
Killswitch Engage


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 3, 2009)

Michael Jackson?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 3, 2009)

Well here are mine in no order:

Armin Van Buuren
DJ Tiesto
Ferry Corsten
Linkin Park
Led Zeppelin
Jean Michel Jarre
Vangelis
KMFDM
Rammstein
Limp Bizkit
Korn
Snap!
Moby
Lasgo
Blondie
Tool
ABBA
Gershon Kingsley
Perrey & Kinsgley
Wendy Carlos
A-Ha
Ultravox
Kim Wilde
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Visage
Apollo 100
Belinda Carslile
John Denver
Underworld
Nightwish
Simple Minds
Fatboy Slim
Deep Purple
Beatles

And many more.....


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 3, 2009)

*Muse*, Wolfmother, Coldplay.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Aug 3, 2009)

5. All That Remains
4. Cobra Starship
3. Disturbed
2. Slipknot
1. Linkin Park!!


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

1)Plain whitet's 

2)Daniel Powter (not really a band)

3)The Fray

4)Taylor Swift (again solo artist)

5)Cold Play (some songs borderline suck)


----------



## (X) (Aug 3, 2009)

Question to everyone who says they like ATR: Which album do you consider to be their best?


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 3, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> 5. All That Remains
> 4. Cobra Starship
> 3. Disturbed
> 2. Slipknot
> 1. *Linkin Park*!!



love LP 

my 5 in no particular order: Rush, Led zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Oasis, Van Halen (up too and including 1984)


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> Question to everyone who says they like ATR: Which album do you consider to be their best?



Easily, The Fall of Ideals. However, as far as I'm concerned, all of they're albums are amazing. Yes, even Overcome Also, wow, there are a lot of Rock and Metal fans here..... 

P.S. Hadley4000, have you ever seen them in concert? I've seen em once, and it was a purely incredible show..... 3rd on my list of favorite concerts in fact...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 3, 2009)

Bring me the Horizon.

Nevershoutnever!, The Ready Set, Nickasaur!, Owl City~

EDIT: After reading all the previous posts, i am alone in my tastes );


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Black eyed peas...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> seen them in concert? I've seen em once, and it was a purely incredible show..... 3rd on my list of favorite concerts in fact...





They came through Atlanta recently. I found out the DAY AFTER THE SHOW. I was quite ticked off.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 4, 2009)

1) Journey
2) Styx
3) Dragonforce
4) All American Rejects
5) Weird Al


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> *Green Day*
> Cobra Starship
> *Fall Out Boy
> Panic! At the Disco*
> ...



We have a similar taste in music.

There's definitely many others I like, but those are a few.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Day
Slipknot
Trv$ Am
303
Blink 182
System of a down

haha


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> 303


:fp lol.

3OH!3


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > *Green Day*
> ...



How old are you two?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > *Green Day*
> ...



Cobra Starship You may have heard of and don't like but Streets of Rage is a pretty small band so you may not have heard of them. I recommend you check them out.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


14, why?


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2009)

Death Cab for Cutie
Say Anything
Jack's Mannequin


----------



## wing92 (Aug 4, 2009)

August Burns Red
As I Lay Dying
Red
Disciple


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > 303
> ...



lol 303 is from colorado, thats how all of us out here write it haha

303 is our telephone area code, thus how they named themselves


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what my sister told me. Pretty cool how that's how they got their name. But that's weird it's how you guys say their name different.


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 4, 2009)

(X) said:


> Question to everyone who says they like ATR: Which album do you consider to be their best?


I like The Fall of Ideals. Then their newest album next.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



15. xD

I mainly listen to Alternative/Punk Rock stuff. I guess that could have something to do with our age, but not necessarily. 



Edmund said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



That's pretty cool actually.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 4, 2009)

Linkin Park


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



lol yeah, its still pronounced "three oh three" but its much faster to type 303 than 3OH!3. I think that maybe in colorado our dialect makes it so that we pronounce 0s as Os haha


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sting
The Police
Billy Joel
Green Day
Dave Matthews Band (just grew a liking to them)

and for a guilty pleasure....Justin Timberlake :fp


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 4, 2009)

aznblur said:


> Muse.
> 
> Greatest band of all time. No question.


Simply agreed. Can't wait until the 14th of September for the Uprising 



Zaxef said:


> Lamb of God
> System of a Down
> Scars on Broadway (SOAD solo band)
> Serj Tankian
> ...



Best drum and bass band out there.


----------



## coacice (Sep 7, 2009)

LAMB OF GOD


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 7, 2009)

FireFlight, Skillet, Vota, and TobyMac are just a few.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2009)

right now my fav bands are

Three Days Grace
OOMPH
girugameshu
thousand foot krutch
seether 
nickleback
puddle of mud

just to name a few- and no particular order


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 7, 2009)

*Phew* I was worried i would have to pick just one.

dredg
TOOL
Isis
Opeth
Dream Theater
The Mars Volta
All of Mike Patton's bands


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 7, 2009)

Heatmiser, maybe, but Elliott Smith's solo work is the best stuff ever recorded IMO.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

One aconym: The B.E.P.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Sep 7, 2009)

The devil wears prada 
Bring me the horizon 
As I lay dying


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2009)

Senses Fail
Rise Against
Rammstein
Luna Sea
Movits


----------



## andatude (Sep 7, 2009)

Westlife! BackStreet boys!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 7, 2009)

Disturbed, Dragonforce, Nightwish, Pantera, Metallica, Three Days Gace


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> The Carpenters
> The Frames
> My Morning Jacket
> Styx
> ...


wow. That post is from a year ago, and that's exactly what I listened to last night

+Eiffel 65. 
I've concluded that Eiffel 65 is amazing.
"Voglia di dance all night"


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like softer music than most cubers apparently.


----------



## dudemanpp (Sep 7, 2009)

My favorite bands:

The Presidents of the United States of America
"Weird Al" Yankovic
Moving Picture Show
Coheed and Cambria
Rush


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 8, 2009)

My fav bands are red. three days grace. dragonforce. mettalica. flyleaf. and disturbed


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 8, 2009)

Metallica, Dream Theater, and Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rise Against
Cobra Starship
Foo Fighters
Switchfoot

AND RELIENT K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 8, 2009)

Blink 182
Paramore
Linkin Park 
Flyleaf
D12
One Republic
The Killers
Fort Minor
The Fray
Sum 41
Weezer
Pussycat Dolls(To an extent.)
Danity Kane
Yellowcard
Cartel
*Individual artists*
Eminem
Cassie
Paula Deanda
Nas
Colbie Caillet
Jay-Z
Kanye West(Gotten stale over the years.)
Rhianna(She shows up on my Ipod a lot.)=/
A bunch of others that I don't want to name now.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 8, 2009)

AndreaBananas said:


> Blink 182
> Paramore
> Linkin Park
> Flyleaf
> ...



D12 is going to perform near my college soon. (x


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 8, 2009)

Eagles ftw


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 12, 2009)

My favorite bands are definitely Green Day and Simple Plan.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

My favorite band is All American Rejects.


----------



## tfkscores (Sep 12, 2009)

Okkervil River.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 12, 2009)

1. AC/DC
1. Led Zeppelin
1. Pink Floyd
2. Dave Matthews Band
3. Other good music (Diana Krall, Jazz music, opera, etc)


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm the only one the listens to hip hop, rap, and R&B primarily?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 12, 2009)

ANBERLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelley (Sep 12, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I'm the only one the listens to hip hop, rap, and R&B primarily?



Yes, the only one. The people involved in creating music in those genres do so solely for the enjoyment of one person. Don't you feel special now?


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the only one the listens to hip hop, rap, and R&B primarily?
> ...



ha lol.
I am also a major hip hop fan.

not all of them are bands, so it's actually just a list of favourite interprets:

A Tribe Called Quest
Naughty By Nature
DJ Jazzy Jeff
Pete Rock
Little Brother
MF Doom
NaS
Masta Ace
Common
Talib Kweli
K-OS
ATB
Cosmic Gate
Keith Jarrett
Oscar Peterson

just those of whom I think first.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 12, 2009)

blink 182
linkin park
rise against
sum 41
switchfoot
three days grace
bliss n eso


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 15, 2009)

I normally don't freak out like this over a band, but Lost Eden is very quickly becoming one of my favorite bands. Thank you pandora.com!

Chris


----------



## cardsNcubes (Sep 15, 2009)

I just wanted to update my list:


All That Remains
Breaking Benjamin
Chimaira
Egypt Central
Five Finger Death Punch
Lamb Of God
Saliva
Shinedown
Skillet
Slipknot
SOAD
Stone sour
TFK
System of a Down
Scars on Broadway (SOAD solo band)
Serj Tankian
Rise Against
Linkin Park
KoRn
*Signum AD*
Halestorm


*SEASONS AFTER*


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

after watching alot of pestvic, im starting to take a liking to opeth

kings of leon isnt that bad
SOAD ftw
ujj...


----------



## darthyody (Sep 15, 2009)

1. The White Stripes
2. Muse
and...
in alphabetical order, some of my other favorites
Ben Folds/(Five)
Flogging Molly
Franz Ferdinand
The Hush Sound
Mika
Regina Spektor
System of a Down
t.A.T.u.
Tegan and Sara
Wolfmother
The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Ando (Sep 23, 2009)

Umm, "King of Convenience"..


----------



## Logan (Sep 23, 2009)

Relient k FTW!!!!

I have 80-someodd of their songs! THAT'S devotion.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 23, 2009)

sum 41


----------



## rubixfreak (Sep 23, 2009)

at the moment Wolfpack Unleashed is my favourite band (barely know austrian melodic thrash metal band)

but I also heard sth. from THe Offspring lately and I was really pleased by the music


----------



## darthyody (Sep 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> Relient k FTW!!!!
> 
> I have 80-someodd of their songs! THAT'S devotion.



I have to disagree with your definition of devotion. I have over 80 songs from most of the bands that I named. I have 806 (not a mistype) White Stripes' songs. Given about half are live songs and the rest being studio. So anyway...


----------



## Logan (Sep 23, 2009)

darthyody said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Relient k FTW!!!!
> ...



WOW


----------



## Forte (Sep 23, 2009)

Any song on Rock Band


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 23, 2009)

darthyody said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Relient k FTW!!!!
> ...



I'm not an expert on the White Stripes, but last I checked they have 6 studio albums (plus an EP or two). How can you possibly have ~400 studio songs from them if they only released 6 albums? Adding all these albums together, let's give you a cushion and say each album has 20 (which I know they don't) songs on it. 6*20=120 songs. 

So either the White Stripes have produced around 280 songs that are selectively available and you somehow got, you have multiple duplicates of every album, or you're lying to us.

I also have a hard time believing that you have roughly 400 songs from their live performances.


----------



## (R) (Sep 23, 2009)

I am a huge U2 Fan, im going to their concert


----------



## darthyody (Sep 24, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> darthyody said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


You guys are right. I did lie. I do not have 806 songs, I forgot that I got a couple more a few weeks ago that I did not have before. I now have 808 White Stripes songs according to iTunes. This number is a little off as I have probably ~20 songs that are either Jack White (lead singer of TWS for those who don't know) solo or collaborations with people (Ex. Another Way to Die written by Jack White performed by Jack White and Alicia Keys). I keep them under TWS so I don't clutter my iPod with "Jack White and ****" under the artist section. There are no duplicate recordings but there are duplicate versions of songs. For instance, I have 18 versions of Seven Nation Army, 1 of which is the studio recording, 17 of which are live from 17 different concerts. Their song Denial Twist, they did a different version of for 10 shows in a row which they sold on their website for a limited time during their tour for Get Behind Me Satan. So I have 11 recordings of Denial Twist, 1 being the studio recording. I went back through and counted the studio recordings they do have a lot of b-sides that are not on any albums and many are not even digital but I had to find other people who had the records so they could give me a recording of them. The number of studio recordings I have is 143. The only thing that some might call duplicates out of these are, I have 2 Icky Thump albums on here; 1 ripped from a CD, the other from vinyl. Two different people mixed these before sold to the public. That being the case, there is a huge difference in the sound of the CD compared to the vinyl. The songs Rag and Bone and Icky Thump have the biggest major differences for anyone who is interested in comparing for themselves.
So 808-146=662. So if you take out the ~20 Jack White solo/collab songs I have ~642 live White Stripes' recordings, none of which are the same. I admit I was way off on the number of studio songs. Also, note that I have 221 different songs by them. They do a lot of covers at concerts. The last time they toured the cover songs were much less common but if you look at the song lists from their early concerts, they were almost all covers and for the most part you can find bootlegs from those concerts. So yeah, I like The White Stripes a little bit. I have listened to everything by them too, I didn't just go and find bootlegs just to put them on my computer/iPod, I used to try to see how many days it would take for me to get through my entire library of songs by them.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2009)

Blink 182, Nirvana, Kaiser Chiefs, The Wombats.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ando said:


> Umm, "King of Convenience"..



KINGS of Convenenience** They are excellent. I'm into this folky acoustic music. It is awesome. I'll post again when I compile a few good ones, as I can't really see straight at this moment.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 24, 2009)

If I like classical music best can I say composer? But if your doing specifically band then Trans-Siberian Orchestra.


----------



## enigmahack (Sep 25, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> *Phew* I was worried i would have to pick just one.
> 
> dredg
> TOOL
> ...



I was hoping someone would say Dream Theater... Glad you jumped in on that one Dave 

Dream Theater is easily by FAR my favorite band. 
I also follow a lot of side-projects from a lot of people too though: 

Jordan Rudess (Keyboardist from Dream Theater, he's stupid good. Yes, he's so good, it makes you feel stupid, that's how good he is)
Alex Argento (dude is a sick keyboardist)
Marco Sfogli (Wicked guitarist...)
Steve Vai's stuff
Just about anything that involves Mike Mangini (Another sick mo-fo)
Terry Bozzio

So I listen to a lot of similar music, but it's a lot of musical wankery sometimes. You have to pick through some of them to find the real gems. 

For those of you who haven't heard of some of these guys before: 

Jordan Rudess: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtaYQbxrh2M (JR has so much stuff on youtube, check him out if you wanna see some insane keyboard madness)
Alex Argento: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2umLGh3-LY
Marco Sfogli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqOomFjGfGg


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 6, 2009)

Before i actually say anything i would like to ask that nobody hate on me for my favorite band for any reason at all.My favorite band is My Chemical Romance (let the the hate comments begin lol).


----------



## rob558 (Oct 6, 2009)

Linkin Park


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2009)

I totally still can't get enough of listening to the band Lost Eden. I mean seriously, this band is amazing!

Chris


----------



## Weston (Oct 29, 2009)

Chris, I just saw your facebook post about that. lol

My favorite band right now is either Chicago, Journry, or the Who


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2009)

Weston said:


> Chris, I just saw your facebook post about that. lol
> 
> My favorite band right now is either Chicago, Journry, or the Who



All good bands, but I am also particularly fond of Journey! I saw them in concert last year when they came to Raleigh! Totally awesome!

Chris


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 29, 2009)

RHCP, Zeppelin or All that Remains


----------



## Edmund (Oct 29, 2009)

Fall Out Boy
Panic! At the Disco
Streets of Rage
Gym Class Heroes
3OH!3
Jimmy Eat World
Yellowcard
Paramore
All-American Rejects
Green Day
This is an update of my old post (which I deleted) I added a few and subtracted a few.
Those are just my favs there are a lot of others I like.

p.s. I feel so weird putting Paramore because for a long time I thought they were just an emo girl band but they are actually pretty legit.


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

Public enemy
RATM
Beastie boys
Run DMC
Opeth
A day to remember
Round table (j-music)
Old greenday
Linkin park
System of a down


I'll be editing meh post later, I'm just having a brain fart right now..


----------



## Edmund (Oct 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Old greenday
> ..



How old?


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Old greenday
> ...



Before '09


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 29, 2009)

my favorite band is tool. rush would be 2nd, and black sabbath (with ozzy) but I listen to tool more than anything. most influential band to me as a musician


----------



## Edmund (Oct 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



You didn't like 21st Century Breakdown? 
I really liked a few of the songs but a lot of them were terrible. American Idiot I wasn't a big fan. In my opinion the only good song on AI was Jesus of Suburbia (possibly She's a Rebel also) but there old old stuff like Dookie was great.
Did you like Foxboro Hot Tubs?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 29, 2009)

Dookie really was good.
I liked American Idiot in middle school.

I grew up and changed though, which is why I don't have 21st century breakdown.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Dookie really was good.
> I liked American Idiot in middle school.
> 
> I grew up and changed though, which is why I don't have 21st century breakdown.



You should give a few of the songs a try: Murder City, 21st Century Breakdown, See the Light and Restless Heart Syndrome


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


Ummm, wat? Im not picky with the songs. I just liked them better before '09 lol.


----------



## teller (Oct 29, 2009)

Devin Townsend rules all galaxies!






Hear a single off the new album: Universe in a Ball


----------



## yeee707 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bayside, Say Anything, Jack Johnson, John Mayer, Relient K, and Flight of the Conchords, to name a few.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm, cuber music is pretty homogenous as a whole. o:

Not many scene kids I see. ):
I like their music tastes.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 29, 2009)

Deep Purple, Beatles, Malmsteen, Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Satriani, Judas Priest, Hendrix


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 30, 2009)

Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, and Venom of course.
My personal favorites...
Carcass, Megadeth, Dark Angel, Warbringer, Testament, Allegaeon (Local tech. melodeath band, from Fort Collins, CO), Iced Earth, Havok (Local thrash, from Denver), Opeth, Dream Theater.
EDIT: And Evile.


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

U2... nuff said


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 30, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> my favorite band is tool. *rush* would be 2nd, and black sabbath (with ozzy) but I listen to tool more than anything. most influential band to me as a musician



yes



hawkmp4 said:


> Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, and Venom of course.
> My personal favorites...
> Carcass, Megadeth, Dark Angel, Warbringer, Testament, Allegaeon (Local tech. melodeath band, from Fort Collins, CO), Iced Earth, Havok (Local thrash, from Denver), Opeth, *Dream Theater*.
> EDIT: And Evile.



yes, i have seen both of these bands. Rush in 04 and DT in 07


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 30, 2009)

If I had seen Megadeth's tour a year earlier than I did (the first Gigantour) I would've seen DT and Symphony X. *sigh*
I saw Rush just last year. They were fantastic.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

Mostly reggae, ska, blues, jazz and bossanova.
Examples: Bob Marley, Ska-P, Bobby Mc.Ferrin, Richard Bona, Buddy Guy, Howlin' Dog, Charles Mingus, Miles Davis... Smooth Jazz...
I also like amazing vocals like Evanescence, Andrea Bocelli and Queen.
Damn, is too much music... maybe later I'll remember more.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Not many scene kids I see. ):


Ahem.

I like:
Heatmiser
Elliott Smith
The Arcade Fire
Jack's Mannequin
Ryan Adams
Bloc Party
Boy Least Likely Too
Wilco
Guster (saw them twice)
Elliott Smith (i had to mention him twice, he is really that good)
2pac
Hank Williams
A bunch of other stuff that is mediocre, this is the best (EVAR).


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

I LOVE The White Stripes and the Raconteurs...
Pretty much, *Jack White!!*

However, I am also partial to a bit of reggae = Bob Marley/ The Black Seeds/ Sublime

I also, recently got pretty pro at the whole moshing thing, so I guess I should add some i dunno, slipknot/mushroom-head to this list?? [I am being sarcastic, I am useless at moshing = fool of myself]

I like this thread, I love new music ideas, I find, in the right mood I can get into pretty much any kinda music.
Cheers Chris
!


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm into old school metal, most of the bands have been listed already (Priest,Maiden,AC/DC,Megadeth).

BUT.....My absolute favorite band is ZZ TOP !!!!!

That Little Ol band from Texas.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

I've read that most people here stands only for metal.
What's the big deal about metal? It's just teenager thing, or they really think it's beautiful music?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I've read that most people here stands only for metal.
> What's the big deal about metal? It's just teenager thing, or they really think it's beautiful music?



I dunno, I may be looking a bit deeply into this but metal is often like, kinda emotional/angry/very beaty?
If you know what I mean.

And I guess teenagers are emotional people, finding themselves, like to express themselves and when listening to like, angry/emotional music they can kinda release some anger/get passionate about something..
Which feels good, when you're a teenager.
I've explained this very badly I feel.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Nov 2, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I've read that most people here stands only for metal.
> What's the big deal about metal? It's just teenager thing, or they really think it's beautiful music?



The big deal about metal is that it's METAL! Metal is one of the few genres of music, as far as i know, that can get your adrenaline pumping, your heart racing, and focus your mind like no other. No, it's not a "teenager thing", it's a way of life. Also, metal is not "beautiful music". It's raw, unedited, unadulterated, pure power... Wait, that is beauty in music.

THIS IS AN OPINION.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, I was only asking because I don't feel that way whern I listen to metal.
But it looks like you have a point there. You don't listen to metal because of metal itself, but because of the feelings it awakes inside you.
Nice, if you enjoy it, it can't be bad for you. However, there are different kinds of metal, I like some of them musically.
But things like Death metal. I think is just noise and sick dumbasses screaming their throats out...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 2, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I've read that most people here stands only for metal.
> What's the big deal about metal? It's just teenager thing, or they really think it's beautiful music?



I can't speak for anyone else but I'm drawn to metal for the same reasons I'm drawn to jazz and classical.
Some of it is because I like playing along with the music. There's just some kind of therapeutic quality to the physical feelings and sensations I get from playing bass along to thrash/death/prog metal. 
I also like the complexity of bands like Symphony X or Opeth. Their music is a composition... I listen to pop/hard rock/alternative/scene/punk/country and I hear the most overused chord progressions over and over. I-IV-V can only be reinvented so many times.
Granted, I listen to much more complex metal than most. And I don't like all metal, that's for sure. I abhor groove and grindcore because they don't represent those qualities I talked about.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree, I love the way music can evoke emotions..
Mainly, I love how much of a non-drug pick-me-up it can be.

Hmm, how weird is it that we move our bodies to the beat of music?
When I think about dancing like this, it seems bizaar.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2009)

I also listen to metal, and I am not a teenager. I agree that metal can definitely get your adrenaline pumping and really create a strong mental focus if you let it. I really only like metal that has at least a little bit of melody. My favorite groups are usually either melodic metalcore bands or melodic hardcore bands.

Listening to Lost Eden, Killswitch Engage, or Five Finger Death Punch blaring from my speakers while doing a blindfolded solve is such an amazing feeling! I also, usually, can get slightly faster times than average this way compared to just cubing in silence. I figure this is probably due to the extra energy/adrenaline/whatever you want to call it.

Chris


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 2, 2009)

Electronic:
µ-Ziq
Above & Beyond
Andy Moor
Armin Van Buuren
Astral Projection
BT
The Chemical Brothers
The Crystal Method
Ferry Corsten
The Flashbulb
Infected Mushroom
John O'Callaghan
Lange
Shpongle
Squarepusher
S.U.N. Project
Paul Van Dyk
The Prodigy
Venetian Snares
Wizzy Noise

Metal:
Amorphis
Apocalyptica
Eisbrecher
Eluveitie
Epica
Kamelot
Leaves' Eyes
Nightwish
Rammstein
Turmion Kätilöt
Within Temptation


----------



## Toasted (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a lot of favourites but at the moment I mainly listen to Metallica and Opeth


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think a few people here might be able to guess what my favorite band is.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 4, 2009)

My favorites are:
Marianas Trench
Our Lady Peace
Hedley
Green Day
Billy Talent
The White Stripes
The All-American Rejects
Fall Out Boy
Linkin Park
Jimmy Eat World
Modest Mouse
OneRepublic
Skillet
Theory of a Deadman

I also occasionally listen to classical music, such as Chopin and Beethoven, because I feel it helps me with my piano playing, especially since I play a lot of Chopin.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 6, 2010)

Fall Out Boy (my favorite band) split...


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 6, 2010)

;_;


----------



## (R) (Feb 6, 2010)

I've said this two (maybe two) times before But it needs reiterating U2 FTW!


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay I'm just going to extend on my favorite bands:
Megadeth
Metallica
My Chemical Romance 
(Old)Fall Out Boy
GreenDay
30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Caedus (Feb 6, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Okay I'm just going to extend on my favorite bands:
> Megadeth
> Metallica
> My Chemical Romance
> ...



30 Seconds to Mars, My Chemical Romance, Green Day, Fall Out Boy. Good choices. 

Underoath, Three Days Grace, Run Kid Run and The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus are some more recent additions to my fav bands.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 6, 2010)

Boston - Rush - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Chimiara - The Agony Scene - Brooks & Dunn - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 6, 2010)

MCR, Paramore, and 30 Seconds to Mars


----------

